# Propagating Bacopa Caroliniana



## yamala (Jan 25, 2014)

How do I propagate my Bacopa Caroliniana?

I've read that I can just cut it anywhere and plant the stem, I also read that it should be cut from the bottom when another stem grows out. Which method is correct?

Thanks,


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

yamala said:


> How do I propagate my Bacopa Caroliniana?
> 
> I've read that I can just cut it anywhere and plant the stem, I also read that it should be cut from the bottom when another stem grows out. Which method is correct?
> 
> Thanks,


Just cut it wherever you feel like is the appropriate length you want, it doesn't matter if you cut it at the top bottom or middle it's going to send off a new plant from where you cut and if you're lucky you'll get two. Then just take the top you cut off and shove it in the substrate.


----------

